# Fisher SD on 2006 Tundra



## rougley

Anyone know of , or have a Fisher SD setup on a 2006 Tundra SR5 Double Cab. One dealer will only sell me the Homesteader which is just tool short and plastic for me. Another dealer has an SD he would put on there. 7'6"...

BTW, I am the only one going to be in the truck when plowing (alright maybe my dog too)..There will not be six adults weighing 180 lbs each in the truck (isn't that how they figure these weight calcs).

700' hardpack driveway ..plowing at 2200' elev on spine of Greens in VT. Good deal of deep snow.

R


----------



## vtzdriver

rougley;590698 said:


> Anyone know of , or have a Fisher SD setup on a 2006 Tundra SR5 Double Cab. One dealer will only sell me the Homesteader which is just tool short and plastic for me. Another dealer has an SD he would put on there. 7'6"...
> 
> BTW, I am the only one going to be in the truck when plowing (alright maybe my dog too)..There will not be six adults weighing 180 lbs each in the truck (isn't that how they figure these weight calcs).
> 
> 700' hardpack driveway ..plowing at 2200' elev on spine of Greens in VT. Good deal of deep snow.
> 
> R


Dealer #1 is covering his @$$. Fisher's eMatch only shows the Homesteader as an option.

Is dealer #2 going to fabricate mounts? The Homesteader mounts are way different from the SD.


----------



## rougley

What is it with the SD mount that needs work on the Tundra? Or doesn't work as is?


----------



## Flipper

Fisher made mounts for the Minute Mount Series starting with the 07 Tundra. Not sure of the differences from the 06. The mount might bolt right up and it could be a suspension capacity issue etc. 

Bottom line is that Fisher does not recommend it, that doesn't mean it can't be done.


----------



## B&B

Mounts for the full size plows are only available for the '07-newer Tundra's. Nothing available for the '06-previous except the Homesteaders.


----------



## rougley

So it looks like it is going to be a Meyer plow if I want anything of size and made of other than poly. They make a mount and the dealer says nothing has to be modified on the truck.. Not so sure about Meyer after reading some posts ..Any experiences with Meyers


----------



## B&B

rougley;593657 said:


> So it looks like it is going to be a Meyer plow if I want anything of size and made of other than poly. They make a mount and the dealer says nothing has to be modified on the truck.. Not so sure about Meyer after reading some posts ..Any experiences with Meyers


Why no poly? All poly's are not the same.


----------



## basher

rougley;593657 said:


> So it looks like it is going to be a Meyer plow if I want anything of size and made of other than poly.


The Lexen Snoway uses is much differant then the poly the others are using.


----------



## vtzdriver

Unfortunately, there are only 3 SnoWay dealers in VT:

Canaan, Rutland & Williston


----------



## toby4492

Where in VT are you located? We are in the process of getting some additional retailers set up for this fall. We may be working with someone near you.


----------



## vtzdriver

Too late for me with my current truck. I went with a Homesteader. (2006)

When I trade, I will look into SnoWay again, though!!!


----------



## rougley

*Homesteader*

vtzdriver,

Where\what are you plowing in VT...I just can't see the homesteader handling the piles of snow...I would love to go with a Fisher as teh dealer is close and it is Fisher country, but it doesn't seem big\rigid enough...

What I don't get is why Meyer can put a steel plow , 520# w/mount and Fisher can't get one on there.

I am leaning towards the Meyer right now, and only have a couple weeks to get this done...


----------



## vtzdriver

rougley;594812 said:


> vtzdriver,
> 
> Where\what are you plowing in VT...I just can't see the homesteader handling the piles of snow...I would love to go with a Fisher as teh dealer is close and it is Fisher country, but it doesn't seem big\rigid enough...
> 
> What I don't get is why Meyer can put a steel plow , 520# w/mount and Fisher can't get one on there.
> 
> I am leaning towards the Meyer right now, and only have a couple weeks to get this done...


My truck is up in the kingdom. We live on a shared road and there is a contract for general plowing which we all share.
For my yard, in addition to my truck, I have a Kubota 2410 with blade and 3ph snowblower.

There's no real issue plowing 5-6 inches of snow. As the amounts rise above that, it's more of a challenge, but that is true of most plows except the Vs.


----------

